# Tyco Superbird Modification



## NTxSlotCars

How many of you out there have a tyco superbird with a broken wing? Get rid of it! That's right, cut the rest of the wing off flush to the body. Now let's get radical. Take your razor and trace the outline on the nose a few times, cutting into it. Cut the line on each side, and bend the top back and forth til it snaps off. Now you have a 70 Roadrunner, like the one Richard Petty flipped at Darlington in the spring race of 1970. If you like old nascar, you'll love this look. You can fab a front bumper and grill for it, research and recreate a paint scheme from 69, or 70, and it handles better too! This is one of our favorite classes. We run them with stock rear tires on a stock chassis. You can see how they look by clicking on the link and selecting 'pics' then 'classes'. 

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars 

Rich


----------



## tjd241

*Can't find'em Steve.*

I followed your first link and then clicked on "pics" and there is not a single thing there about slot cars. I end up on a "Myspace" page and without an id or password I don't think I can. Any chance you can just attach one of your pictures for us? nd


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*70 Roadrunner pics.*

Here's a shot at attaching a pic. Sorry, I thought everyone could see a myspace page if it was set to public view. Shoot, the files are too large. I'm not real good with computers, but I can race.
Here's the direct url to the pic. 

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ID=138907280&albumID=1533763&imageID=19178223 

I painted the red car on the right 12 years ago with plasticote engine enamel. It's still shiney!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Okay, I got the pic to upload to my photos!

43


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Cool idea :thumbsup:

Ya might want to try picking up a '70 Roadrunner from Hot Wheels -- the grill might fit right in between the fenders. You'd have to drill apart the chassis & body and Dremel the grill off the chassis. Best of all it'll only cost about a buck to find out.

Here's a pic of one that I hacked the fenders on and mounted to a Tyco HP7 chassis:









In this shot, the grill is on the left side -- note how thin I was able to trim it:









Just my $.02 worth.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Freakin awsome, doba. And it's so easy a ca....... oh.


----------



## tjd241

*Fun stuff...*

Nice Mopes guys. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## roadrner

Doba,
Great looker and the grill work looks like it came that way! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## videojimmy

nope... the second link still brings me to the my space sign in page... why not upload the pic here?


----------



## tjd241

It's now in his HT album Jim. Nice runnin gear!! nd


----------



## 1scalevolvo

NTxSlotCars said:


> How many of you out there have a tyco superbird with a broken wing? Get rid of it! That's right, cut the rest of the wing off flush to the body. Now let's get radical. Take your razor and trace the outline on the nose a few times, cutting into it. Cut the line on each side, and bend the top back and forth til it snaps off. Now you have a 70 Roadrunner, like the one Richard Petty flipped at Darlington in the spring race of 1970. If you like old nascar, you'll love this look. You can fab a front bumper and grill for it, research and recreate a paint scheme from 69, or 70, and it handles better too! This is one of our favorite classes. We run them with stock rear tires on a stock chassis. You can see how they look by clicking on the link and selecting 'pics' then 'classes'.
> 
> www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars
> 
> Rich



THis is what I like about this hobby-all of the great ideas ! 

Keep on truckin' !!!

Neal:dude:

Yeah, thats right , I'm lovin' it !:woohoo:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Some of the cars have the HP7 rear hubs. That really makes them look like stock cars!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I put the pics in the slide show on my main page so everyone can see them.
Check em out.

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars

Rich


----------



## NTxSlotCars

We will be racing these 70 RoadRunners this Friday night at HighPointe Speedway in Forney, Tx. It's probably going to be an Iroc class due to how many new people are coming. Larry's lanes are Yellow, Green, Blue and Red. We have cars in each of these colors. Most of the guys like the older car bodies, and these handle well. It should be a blast!!!!!!!!!

Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*The Build.*

1.Okay, so we start with an innocent 70 superbird from Mattel, which has been collecting dust in my box because we dont have a superbird class. I guess we would, if tyco made a ford talledega, but that's a whole other thread.








2.Next we lose the wings and nose courtesy of Ofla snap blades.








3. For the car I have in mind, I'm using Toyota industrial orange. It's the color used on thier forklifts, has a reddish hue, and is very durable.








4.Next we need a donor. Instead of fabricating something like I did in the past, I'm gonna take Doba's advice and use HotWheels 69 Charger, the Road runner build pics are coming.








5.Apply decals, and some paint detail, and this is what you get.








Bobby Isaac's 69 Dodge Charger, a threat at any short track. This looks way better to me than the cartoonish superbird it started out as. It handles much better.








Happy building!!!!!!!! :wave:

Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like it better tooooo!!! Plus a little weight in the rear, little weight in the nose, to help with the downforce. Looking good with the tire setup!!!...RM


----------



## bobhch

*Now where did I put that window...*

NTx,

Have a blue one but, need to find that dang window. Haven't pushed the Panic button yet as it has to be around here someplace. 

Was going to fix the rear wing but, what the heck this should be fun. Will fix the window post with some goop, chop, chop and Phssssssssssssssssssh soon. Some Tan, Dark Brown, White and/or Orange will be my pallet of colors.

Bob...Hmmmmmm HTERS sponsored maybe...zilla


----------



## ScottD961

Bobhch, send me your address and I will mail you a complete extra body. It has glass in it and is other wise fine, it's just an extra of mine that you are welcome too.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Great Scott! Do you have any 'extra' superbird/daytonas in JL or AFX? How about some Tyco Chargers?

Zilla, lookin forward to your build!

Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## WesJY

hey rich - i made this lonnnggg time ago .. you ll see red, blue and black one with wite top. 

Wes


----------



## ScottD961

Wes & NTX ---- really cool mods guys. NTX I don't have any more of the car bodies you are looking for , however if Bob doesn't want the one exta I do have I will send it to you. I offered it to him first and haven't heard back from him so I have to wait. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks Scott! I forget that JL put out that F&F 70 Charger, which kinda defeats the purpose of hackin up an AFX/JL daytona. Although, I think the daytonas are lower and look more racy. 

Wes, Nice muscle cars. Do you do any drag racing around there?

Rich


----------



## noddaz

*Sharp build there NTx*

Thank you for showing us the details.
That kind of stuff is what makes this place great!

Scott


----------



## ScottD961

NTX , yes you are riight the Daytonas look nicer. You know Bob only wants the glass, if you have an xtra glass set maybe you could send it to bob and then if he doesnt want the body I have then I could just send it to you. just a thought.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I didn't find an extra, but I do have the windshield from the hotwheels donor that looks like its the exact dimensions. Either that or I do have some extra wings and noses.


----------



## ScottD961

NTX ok cool . I think Bobhch needs the windows though . As soon as He gets back to me I'll let you know. Maybe I could send him the glass and you the body.


----------



## ScottD961

NTX, hey Bobhch just sent me a pm and he wants the body so it's his. However I was browsing ebay while I was waiting to here from him and if you look up tubtrack on there and look threw all of his items he had at least one and a couple of other variants, JL. He has a store and website called slotcar central. His prices are reasonable and most of his stuff is buy it now. He is very fast about shipping the stuff out too. Check it out and let me know what you come up with.


----------



## bobhch

*Could I get some Ranch dressing with those wings please...*



ScottD961 said:


> NTX ok cool . I think Bobhch needs the windows though . As soon as He gets back to me I'll let you know. Maybe I could send him the glass and you the body.


NTX,

RALMAO: That picture of wings and noses....OMG that is funny stuff! What we will do for little parts. I don't live here so, the response time wasn't Super Fast but, after a nite out with friends and some Steak I did manage to make it back....just in time it seems...har

The window and body are headed to Nebraska (Thanks ScottD961) but, send me a P.M. about those AFX Superbirds you are looking for...have some and they are yours...bing, bing, bing...you are the big winner! :hat:

You know those little clear drawer thingys with junk stuffed in every one...open, shut, open, shut. you gotta open them because sometimes the parts are in the back part.  I got broken #7s for yah in one of them thar drawers.

Hey one of those wings would be great if you realy wanted to let it go. Send it flat in an envelope. I have the HotWheel donors and the Bzzzzzzzzzzzzz saw!

Bob...20 Hooters Wings please...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

If he wants the body, thats cool, you offered to him first. Take the car Bob! I can just revamp some of my old mods, like this one.








I did this one around '96. I used a rear bumper from an AFX Chevelle for the front bumper, and cut some model frame(the stuff a model is attached to in package) and glued in place for the headlights. I never really liked it, so, I'm takin Doba's advice and cutting one from the donor listed previously.








This car had a lot of mileage, and great races. It was kinda emotional to strip it. Years ago, I used to use **** & Span(the green stuff) to strip bodies. You could literally leave the body in it for weeks with no damage to the plastic. I know, we actually tried it. The decals would just wipe right off, no scrubbing. It was the best stuff I've ever used. They changed their formula around 2000, when everyone felt like they had to change something to survive the Y2K catastrophe that was to come. The new orange stuff just isn't the same. I used Pine Sol for this strip. I didn't leave it in long, had to scrub the decals, and it left the plastic a little soft on the surface, not good for painting.








I used Rustolium's Carrabean Blue. It's a little brighter than what I used to use, and has that touch of green frm certain angles. It is Petty Blue. I discovered in my inventory that I'm out of _*43*_ decals, so I used Pete Hamilton's number for 1970. The donor bumper installed, I like this one better. Besides, if I want another _*43*_, I can cut up another superbird!

















Rich 43

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars:thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

NTxSlotCars said:


> Rich 43
> 
> www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars:thumbsup:


That's hot! Glad that Hot Wheels GTX bumper worked out :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Doba....bumper is gonna work for me also...thnx!*

NTx,

That 40 car is like Doba said, "on fire"!

Here is a picture of the #7 cars....you want them? Send a P.M. and let me know. Not sure how long I can keep this guy from doing some real damage to them?

I know for a fact that Wes is lovinig this thread as he is a Mopar & Hemi Head all the way!

Bob...free stuff...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*HotWheel Plymouth Window fits almost perfect!*

Guys,

I took the front off the 70 Roadrunner HW car and tried the window in it also. Almost a perfect fit so, It is going in the Hooters Stocker. Yes! 

Now the Superbird ScottD961 offered up to me...still need it! Have been wanting to do a Bird in Orange and now I can. Thanks and kinda feel guilty about swiping it away from you NTx. I have four #7 AFX Daytonas with your name on them just for the asking (free). You can even have my Tyco nose for your collection.

I used some yellow Poster Putty to mock this thing up. This lets me see the small trimming needed to tuck that front grill in and window fit. I also use Poster Putty to hold my bodies on my paint sticks, cover any areas from paint that will be gooped & hold stuff together and to hold our Daughters Troy Bolton High School Musical poster on her bedroom door. lol

I love the pics that were posted up here of this car which, totally inspired this build. Thanks NTx for this car build how to and Doba for the grill find.

Will post pics of this thing when done...Wes I don't need that window now! Sending you a P.M. to also let you know that.

Bob...HTERS makes you happy...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Moment of silence please*

It's a sad, sad day for the diecast boys. Ya'll should be ashamed for cutting up those metal creations. Can I get a push??? Stockers are looking good, as I too was never a big fan of the S Bird. Thanks for posting guys!!! The Dremel should be just about fully charged!!! Gotta go to the shop...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

HA -- Rich, see what we have started :lol: 
Nosejobs for Tyco Superbirds and hacked Hot Wheels -- *America Rules*!!! 
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## ScottD961

Hilltop , thats nothin' man. After Bobhch sent me his batmobiles I bought two hotwheels batmobiles w/ plastic bodies and they are soon to be Batman slotcars too !


----------



## WesJY

ntx - that hot wheels bumper really looks so good on it! :thumbsup:

I used ultimate police front bumpers on mine. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Guys,
> 
> Will post pics of this thing when done...Wes I don't need that window now! Sending you a P.M. to also let you know that.
> 
> Bob...HTERS makes you happy...zilla


no problem!!! and the car looks good!!!! :thumbsup:

can you imagine it (supposed tyco did make 69 dodge charger, 1970 roadrunner body!! on long wheel base it would look so sharp ehh??) like we all did on superbird bodies. 

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Post a pic Wes!*

Thanks Wes,
Let's see that ultimate police bumper!
Here's my very first Tyco Superbird Mod from 1995. This idea originated because we had a dirt car class, and I had a Superbird with a broken wing. We used Tyco flag poles for roll cage and nerf bars(back when we run on Tyco track), so, if you look close, you can see the holes in the sides for the nerf bars. Everyone else had a Camaro or Firebird. They liked how it turned out so much, we decided to make a class out of hacked Superbirds. I used a black piece of plastic and stuck parma duct work stickers(from a 24th scale) on it to simulate the grill. I painted it with Plasticote engine enamel(I highly recommend) and the thing is still shiney! No primer. 








This next one is of Tiny Lund's 1970 Dodge. It's actually a Dukes of Hazzard Charger body, from Ideal. It already had the mounts for a Tyco pan chassis, and the original decals were messed up, so, I restyled it for our class. It didn't run too good. The body isn't as balanced, but it was something different. Again, I used Plasticote engine enamel, Ford blue. 1998








I could go nuts and do every Dodge/Plymouth paint scheme run that year. I have several books with pics of that era included. It sure would have been nice if Tyco would have made a Torino. I guess you could modify a Trans Am Mustang body.

Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottD961

NTX cool cars , nice job really !!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks guys. I've really got the itch to do some more cars, but it was 112 outside yesterday and 115 today(including heat index). Just too hot, too much sweat to even HOLD a paint can. That's why I drink Lipton Ice Tea. It's got just the right amount of punch, and refreshment. Find it at your local grocer...*&^%%#$ I've been watching too much Nascar.

Rich 43


----------



## Marty

bobhch said:


> NTx,
> I know for a fact that Wes is lovinig this thread as he is a Mopar & Hemi Head all the way!
> 
> Bob...free stuff...zilla


Everyone should be MoPar and Hemi Head all the way!

Marty MoPar


----------



## ScottD961

PONCHO" S Rule !!!!!!!!!!!! Love my GTO"S & Trans Am's !!

:woohoo:


----------



## WesJY

Marty said:


> I know for a fact that Wes is lovinig this thread as he is a Mopar & Hemi Head all the way!
> 
> Bob...free stuff...zilla
> 
> Everyone should be MoPar and Hemi Head all the way!
> 
> Marty MoPar


YYYEEAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MOPAR FREAK!!!!!! WHOOOOOO!!!

Wes


----------



## ScottD961

HA HA HA LOL Ok Ok I gotta give you Mopar boys your due, but Pontiac's will still be my first lady. ( Even after G M Closes there doors )


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Any other builds goin on out there guys? 
Bob, got the cars today!!! Superthanks!!! You still want a wing? Ranch or Blue Cheese?

Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## ScottD961

Yeah , I am lowering to J/L thunderjet Batmobiles . First the chassis gets lowered then the windsield then maybe the body a little. It changes the whole look of the car.I'll try to post pics but I just don't have the stuff to do it


----------



## bobhch

*#7s are in good hands man....enjoy and have some fun with them....*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Any other builds goin on out there guys?
> Bob, got the cars today!!! Superthanks!!! You still want a wing? Ranch or Blue Cheese?
> 
> Rich


LOL....don't need a plastic wing now, but Ranch = Mmmmmmmm and Blue Cheese is just pain YUCKY...ptewy...eeeeeew.

Hope those #7s become something someday and your are Superwelcome!!!

Going to spray my UN-winged wonder soon. Well it has seen Pine Sol twice now so, third times a charm I hope.

Bob...H:tongue::tongue:ters makes you happy...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*The King has made Flethcher feel better as he is under the weather now...*



ScottD961 said:


> Bobhch, send me your address and I will mail you a complete extra body. It has glass in it and is other wise fine, it's just an extra of mine that you are welcome too.



Awesome! Fletcher (our 4 year old mad about "the Cars Movie" son) said that his "The King" car is Awesome! No way this thing was getting chopped up. We are going downstairs to race it again. Zoooooooooom baby!

Fletcher says thank you very much...me too. :woohoo:










Crazy is what he said when he saw all the noses and wings cut off all the #43 cars. LOL I took part of a Priority Mail label and cut it to fit the window. Used a blue pen to draw the eyes and BAM "the King" Lives again. 

Bob...Here is some other of his favorites...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Bob, that's a cool King car. It's now officially my wife's favorite, although she's a huge fan of Herbie! I've yet to start on those birds. I gotta say, the blue one is probably going to stay as is. It's just like my first slot car, headlights and all. My parents got us a set from a garage sale when I was 7 years old. I got the number 7 for that reason, my sister got the yellow and orange 43 Road Runner. They both had sponge tires. I used to put lotion in the tires to watch them do a burn out. My sister liked to run them around, but didn't really like to race, probably because I would lap the heck out of her and crash her car everytime I went by. Uh, I wasn't a good sport I guess. We would set up an oval with rails. She would get the outside lane(for rail support). I guess that's how I learned to drive a slot car at an early age.

Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Rich,

Yeah that King car worked out good and it is now Fletchers favorite. That is untill his next favorite car. LOL

Well I felt the need to spray a little tonight so I layed down a light coat of silver followed up by Gamma Gold. Then let that dry a little bit. Then came the Flat Brown on top and the gold stayes on the sides. Went back with a light Gamma Gold Mist on the brown & sealed it all up with a coat of clear.

Now will let this X-Bird bake in the garage for a while till it is time to decal and Future seal it. HTERS themed all the way. 




























This was very hard to photograph the way it looks in real life so, just use your imagination O.K. Maybee after all the decals and #s go on it will photograph better with an inside picture? 

Bob...the paint is taking toooooooo loooooong to dry..oh dang...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Sweeeeeeet. I actually think the gold, with a flat brown vinyl top would look awsome. PLease take a pic of it in that stage for me!

Rich 43


----------



## WesJY

bob - yyyyeeeaaahhh babbbbyyy!!!! hurry up and finish it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## coach61

WAIT Till you get your package from me, Me thinsk there is a suprize in the box that belongs on this Car.

Coach!




bobhch said:


> Rich,
> 
> Yeah that King car worked out good and it is now Fletchers favorite. That is untill his next favorite car. LOL
> 
> Well I felt the need to spray a little tonight so I layed down a light coat of silver followed up by Gamma Gold. Then let that dry a little bit. Then came the Flat Brown on top and the gold stayes on the sides. Went back with a light Gamma Gold Mist on the brown & sealed it all up with a coat of clear.
> 
> Now will let this X-Bird bake in the garage for a while till it is time to decal and Future seal it. HTERS themed all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was very hard to photograph the way it looks in real life so, just use your imagination O.K. Maybee after all the decals and #s go on it will photograph better with an inside picture?
> 
> Bob...the paint is taking toooooooo loooooong to dry..oh dang...zilla


----------



## ScottD961

coach61 said:


> WAIT Till you get your package from me, Me thinsk there is a suprize in the box that belongs on this Car.
> 
> Coach!



Coach it wouldn't be HOOTERS decals would it ??!! LOL Hey Bob The car looks great man nice job. So fletchers favorite car is his favorite until his next one huh? LOL Sounds like me !


----------



## bobhch

*No hurry...*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Sweeeeeeet. I actually think the gold, with a flat brown vinyl top would look awsome. PLease take a pic of it in that stage for me!
> 
> Rich 43


Rich,

No brain surgeon here but, how do I do this? I don't have a time traveling machine. LOL When the flat brown was sprayed with a clear coat it became a gloss and has gold metalflakes in it now also. These are all the pics I took...sorry.

Bree was messing around with the camera tonight. lol Thought you all might get a laugh from this.










On a side note the trunk and hood are thinking about beeing painted white. That should add to the 70s style look and make the decals POP! What do you think? Should I tell the hood and trunk to go white? I mean some crazy thing could happen and mess this whole paint job up with that stunt. 

Naw that wouldn't happen...Phsssssssssh White....would be layed down in flat white with a brush very quickly and kinda heavy to let things smooth out being carefull not to get white into the hood and Trunk lines. First just outline the outer edges and then plop the paint on smoothly. when the Future goes down after the decals are set it will become a gloss white.

I already have the front bumper painted white so, might as well go all out.










Wes,

No hurry as this thing is just taking its time. Don't want any fingerprints in this one so, bake on lil slot car body. Our garage is like an oven right now. 

Hooters decals...Oooooooooh man! I love those things...:woohoo: I am thinking some orange and white #11 decals for this thing but, will have to wait to see what coach is supprisnig me with first.

Bob...Gold with Candy Red on top next time...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Zilla,
Can a turn in an official request for a pic without the decals? The gold with the brown top has just gotta look killer!


----------



## bobhch

*Sure...*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Zilla,
> Can a turn in an official request for a pic without the decals? The gold with the brown top has just gotta look killer!



Will do Rich,

As soon as the trunk and hood get the white treatment...soon!

Bob...sure...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey Bob, any pics yet?


----------



## bobhch

*Sure...*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey Bob, any pics yet?



I will post some up Saturday as the small sponsor decals still need to go down. The Hters Decals, car #, trunk got painted white and parts have all been done up so, it is just pop in the window (the grill has been gooped in) and clear coat the whole thing with Future soon! 

Bob...cut, soak, apply, cut, soak, apply, etc, etc, etc...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Hello little sponsor decal friends...*

Rich,

This is what I have so far...still doesn't show it very well. Going to go put the little sponsor decals on now between "TOP SECRET" Tom Stumpf build up bodies.....Not so TOP Secret now...ooops. lol










Hopefully when this thing gets all buttoned up some pics. of it the way it looks in real life can be posted. This paint scheme is even hard to see the sides gold and top brown with gold flakes with the human eye. I just have to keep flipping it from top to side to see it.

honda said in chat last night that he is working on a #19 Hters car also. I bet his will be more accurate than mine. Just go with the flow and enjoy looking at the Accurate decaled cars as well as the made up ones. Stock cars are Kewl anyway you do it man. That is just how I roll :roll: roll.

Hey Coach,

Those decals you sent are great! Whooooo hoooo going to use them on my next wing chop car. Thanks man you are the man...man. :thumbsup:

Bob...going to say hello to my little sponsor decal friends now...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like Hooters!!! Eating kind, looking at kind, holding kind, kissing kind!!! Looking good Bob...I can paint again without smoking...zilla!!! Hooters and Jasper, good sponsors, easy to deal with...I like that white trunk lid...RM


----------



## WesJY

bob - yeah baby!!! I like it!! HOOOOOTTTEEERRSS and it would be nice to put up women in hooter outfit decals!!

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Sweet ride. Reminds me of 'the gold ones' from hotwheels. Don't burn this one!

Rich


----------



## bobhch

*I am done with Hooters...*

Rich,

Thanks for starting this thread! :woohoo: It has been a blast doing this car up and will start another one soon because, I have some Sweet Decals from Coach to use now! Oooooooooooooh yeah!




























This is the case that custom builds go in. Right by my Controller and the track for easy access and keeps them from little kids fingers too.










Going to Hters later tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah baby.

Bob...Hooters were made for looking at so, gonna do it...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Lookin' good! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

Bob - yeah baby!! i liked what you did to that car its a looker!!! 

Check this picture out.. i made it like 3 or 4 years ago i cannot remember..i totally forgot that i did make one with hooter decals.. now i wish i didnt trade or sold that hummer. i ll have to make another one. 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Man O man Wes, I wish you haddn't a showed Bob that Hummer. Hooter's and a Hummer together, a dream come true!!! Bob...I can't go to sleep now for thinking about it...zilla, will be up all night. Lookin good, lookin good, lookin gooooood!!!! RM


----------



## JordanZ870

Yup! Hooters and hummers.....yess! :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

joez870 said:


> Yup! Hooters and hummers.....yess! :thumbsup:


Ok everyonbe out of the gutter...and if your mind isn't in the gutter yet.. Time to go outside, you've been housebound too long...


Dave


----------



## bobhch

*I Love Hooters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Woooah that is one Bad Hooters Hummer Wes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! On orange track to boot. Man where did you find Orange Track? Is that T-Jet Sand Van track? You gotta let me know as this whole picture is driving me insane....

No sleep for me now as I am having flashbacks of the Hooter Waitress that was sitting across from me taking our order. Yeah that way you get an EYEFULL at eye level!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She was HOT and so were all the other gals there. I love HTERS!

Was watching Nebraska Womens Volleyball Sunday night with my Father-in-LAW at his house....Whoooooooooooooooooo Yeah....lots of bouncing.  The view of them heading back into the locker room between games is nice also...I didn't car who won. LOL :woohoo:

Bob...just looking at your name tag NOT...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Well, Bob, that's one mean lookin Hootermobile!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Man O man Wes, I wish you haddn't a showed Bob that Hummer. Hooter's and a Hummer together, a dream come true!!! Bob...I can't go to sleep now for thinking about it...zilla, will be up all night. Lookin good, lookin good, lookin gooooood!!!! RM


LOLOLOL

Wes


----------



## bobhch

NTxSlotCars said:


> Well, Bob, that's one mean lookin Hootermobile!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Rich,

It was fun to do up as I have not realy messed around with 70s style Nascar builds before. I did build an old Dirt Tracker #3 driven by Corky.

Man I almost forgot to mention that YES it is true that when you quite smoking food taste better. Man those wings dipped in Ranch dressing were Super Delicious. Half way through our dinner I had to stop mid wing to take Fletcher to the Mens room.....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah 










Got some free stickers and a I LOVE HTERS bumper sticker that lights up when headlights hit it at night. The kids broke the bank as they wanted I LOVE HTERS keychains. Yeah I got something so, the old, It's not fair thing was tossed down & I just gave in for a good cause.

I order 50 wings every time and take the leftovers to work to share. People like me...lol

Bob...Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm dang good...zilla


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Woooah that is one Bad Hooters Hummer Wes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! On orange track to boot. Man where did you find Orange Track? Is that T-Jet Sand Van track? You gotta let me know as this whole picture is driving me insane....
> 
> No sleep for me now as I am having flashbacks of the Hooter Waitress that was sitting across from me taking our order. Yeah that way you get an EYEFULL at eye level!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She was HOT and so were all the other gals there. I love HTERS!
> 
> Bob...just looking at your name tag NOT...zilla


bob - the orange track came from tyco/mattel set (it was made by one set that came with blue and orange tracks) i got some from coach or parkrdnl it was a while ago. its on my 4 by 15 track in garage and couldnt find more they are hard to find. look at the pics - i ll need to take pics of my finished track. you ll see orange straights there.

check out epay # 380058860648	

Wes


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

I found a 69 HW charger an made a mold of the front bumper on the car, if the cast turn out good an work well, anyone that is interested in a couple i can send you some, just send me a SASE an ill mail you a couple, will let you know how they turn out soon


----------



## Marty

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> I found a 69 HW charger an made a mold of the front bumper on the car, if the cast turn out good an work well, anyone that is interested in a couple i can send you some, just send me a SASE an ill mail you a couple, will let you know how they turn out soon


I would be interested!

Marty
[email protected]


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

The first mold with brush on latex did not work as well as i would have liked, ill be making a new one from different rubber an also have a tyco charger ill make a mold of the front bumper too
Marty your on the list for when i get a good copy done


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

marty private msg me an ill give you my addy, If anyone eles is interested ill be making a few of these with leftover resin from my pours, Ill only make a few cause i dont have but a couple superbirds im gonna convert










HW on left original tyco on right


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

my work in progress using the Tyco bumper i cast, repairing the window post as well


----------



## bobhch

*Looking good so far...*



GoodwrenchIntim said:


> my work in progress using the Tyco bumper i cast, repairing the window post as well



Alright...:woohoo: Another one of these fun to do de-wingers in progress. This time I just get to sit back and watch. 

Bob...watching this build...zilla


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

well the Three Stooge Beer charger is about done, still thinking on bumper color, thinking black will look good, color of the car is a white color change blue(has a blue tint from different angles)
Not even done an some yahoo thought it needed a tire donut allready , rubbin is racin!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

BTW microsol didnt like some of my home printed decals, thats why they are blurry


----------



## bobhch

*bad microsol...bad*



GoodwrenchIntim said:


> BTW microsol didnt like some of my home printed decals, thats why they are blurry


You know I have some home printed decals that others have given me and would have done the same thing. Thanks for posting this and when I go to use mine will just FUTURE them into place. I do use Micro Sol to bend & get good fitment of decals. You could just put a light coat of flat white down and then drop some more decals on with a Future coat and BAM! :woohoo:

Doesn't matter Mr.Goodwrench because, if you win the race some Hot gal with big HTERS is gonna be standing next to you with a trophy Dude! :dude:

Drooling over your decal sheets man...Lucky! Some day I will mess around with water slide decals with our printer...some day..........................

Love that Three Stooges Beer decal on the hood (nice touch) and rear quarter panels, "THE DONUT" and the casted TYCO front end to boot. It's a winner in my book...Vroooooooooooom, vrooooooooooooooom, Screeeeeeeeeeeatch...Yeah Baby!

Bob...Punch that pedal to the floor and let the dirt fly...zilla


----------



## roadrner

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> BTW microsol didnt like some of my home printed decals, thats why they are blurry


Have had that happen on mine as well. Even after i had clearcoated them. Same on the one's I picked up from Patto's. :freak: rr


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

I think the "blurry" is caused by how thick the clear coat is,not all of mine do that. an if any one is interested in printing their own i have alot of pics of decals ive touched up or fixxed " ones from cheerios43" i can send ya, an TY


----------



## Bill Hall

Great theme Kevin.

Nice stance. Yer bumper castings look great too!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

I still have some extra bumper cast is anyone interested, 4 of each if i remember right, PM me for my addy, all I ask is a S.A.S.E be sent an ill mail some to you


----------



## NTxSlotCars

That car looks good Tim! Great bumper casts! PM sent.

Rich


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

NTxSlotCars said:


> That car looks good Tim! Great bumper casts! PM sent.
> 
> Rich


Accualy im Kevin  an you have a PM lol


----------



## resinmonger

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> Accualy im Kevin  an you have a PM lol


Kevin, the missing "adator" from the end of your screen name leads people to think you're Tim versus Kevin, the GoodwrenchIntimadator. Another character length related travesty. 

(PS: Hutts worship #3!)

Russ the Hutt :freak: :dude:


----------



## bobhch

*Go, go, go #3..........................Zooooooooooom!*



resinmonger said:


> Kevin, the missing "adator" from the end of your screen name leads people to think you're Tim versus Kevin, the GoodwrenchIntimadator. Another character length related travesty.
> 
> (PS: Hutts worship #3!)
> 
> Russ the Hutt :freak: :dude:



Here is a #3 for yah Mr. Russ the Hut...










Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm this might make for an interesting Super Bird Conversion paint scheme....Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Bob...Just call me Corky...zilla


----------



## pshoe64

*Jumping on the Band Wagon*

You guys got me motivated to finish up on a 70 Cuda grill I kept putting off. This was the first JL Cuda I stuck it on. Many to follow. Maybe an AAR in the works????

-Paul


----------



## pshoe64

1976Cordoba said:


> Cool idea :thumbsup:
> 
> Ya might want to try picking up a '70 Roadrunner from Hot Wheels -- the grill might fit right in between the fenders. You'd have to drill apart the chassis & body and Dremel the grill off the chassis. Best of all it'll only cost about a buck to find out.
> 
> Here's a pic of one that I hacked the fenders on and mounted to a Tyco HP7 chassis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this shot, the grill is on the left side -- note how thin I was able to trim it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my $.02 worth.



Anyone casting the Roadrunner grill for this yet? I saw the Charger grills, I can't find the HW Roadrunner to donate the parts.

-Paul


----------



## grungerockjeepe

I started this work in progress a while back, inspired by this very thread. It started out as a solid orange superbird now its a sorta roadrunner/sorta charger. Cant find the hotwheels RR to try that grille trick with, but I did get all creative like and hacked up a 'MB 67 cougar grille, which is mocked up by sticking it in with some handi-tak. Looks a little like a '69 charger piece but just a LITTLE different. This one's got the primered rat rod look, Im debating whether to get enough avocado or similar puke green sprayed in certain areas as the 'original' paint. 

The chassis is an HP-2 with my braided pickups conversion, stock green wire mabuchi motor. Rear tires are the real soft sticky AW tires from the front/rear big wheel chassis. This thing is stupid fast--those little weak HP-2 traction mags can only hope to hang on for dear life in the curves...in other words, its FUN!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

pshoe64 said:


> Anyone casting the Roadrunner grill for this yet? I saw the Charger grills, I can't find the HW Roadrunner to donate the parts.
> 
> -Paul


I just threw a Roadrunner bumper/grille into some mold rubber tonight. I should be able to start popping them out tomorrow night. :thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64

1976Cordoba said:


> I just threw a Roadrunner bumper/grille into some mold rubber tonight. I should be able to start popping them out tomorrow night. :thumbsup:


Sounds great 'Doba. PM me if you make any extra!

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars

1976Cordoba said:


> I just threw a Roadrunner bumper/grille into some mold rubber tonight. I should be able to start popping them out tomorrow night. :thumbsup:


Hey, Doba,
I'd be interested in some of those bumpers too!!!!!!

Rich


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

NTx got your SASE today an will mail you 3 of each tomorrow, I have a few bumpers left if anyone eles wants any just pm me an ill give you my addy to send a SASE to an If i run out I will cast a few more when I pour more cars


----------



## NTxSlotCars

pshoe64 said:


> You guys got me motivated to finish up on a 70 Cuda grill I kept putting off. This was the first JL Cuda I stuck it on. Many to follow. Maybe an AAR in the works????
> 
> -Paul


Another great mod! :thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64

*Had to do One*

I kept looking for a Roadrunner grill and stumbled into a GTX version (which was what I really wanted!). So here's a 20 year old conversion updated with a new grill. Thanks for the ideas here, didn't even think to adapt a HW bumper, DUH! Wheels are next!

-Paul


----------



## WesJY

pshoe - all i can say is awesome looking gtx man!!!! :thumbsup: 

I am already working on one .. hope to finish it soon. will post it . 

Wes


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

I picked up a 69 torino , 69 cougar, 55 nomad, 70 gto, 70 road runner , 71 gtx an a deora II HW today, will be making some new cast soon


----------



## resinmonger

*Rally Cars Are Not Us*

Wow! The bumpers are great but check out that track hugging body. Can you say "aggressive stance"? You sure can!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*GTX + green = AWESUM*



WesJY said:


> pshoe - all i can say is awesome looking gtx man!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


What Wes said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sweet looker man!

Bob...Mean & Green...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Great looking mod Pshoe!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Stance is a killer!!*

Awesome Gtx Shoe!! The grille makes all the difference!! Looks mean!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## general pedestr

wuld love to c some pintos, chevettes,vegas, and other clasiscs done.


----------



## WesJY

my bad.. totally forgot about this post.. i did one and i converted it to 69 charger.. check out the link.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=238932

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

That charger looks BadA$$!!! Low slung and a mile deep shine!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Hey Shoe, what car did you snag that grille from again? Got any pics?


----------



## pshoe64

*HW Grill*



grungerockjeepe said:


> Hey Shoe, what car did you snag that grille from again? Got any pics?


It was swiped from a HW Since 69 Series 1970 Roadrunner. I dremeled off the chassis and cut the bumper and grill assembly off. A little fine tune shaping and glued into the Tyco S-bird body. I'm hoping to cast some up later this spring. The run on the Cyclone took me by surprise and I'm still catching up orders for that. I also just received a goody box from Germany this week that's going to keep be busy!. I friend there sent me some "close to HO" toy cars to try and convert to resin. These are 1/64th scale, need some details, but definitely show serious promise. I got a Chaparral 2F, Lola T-70 Coupe, Matra 630, Porsche 936 Spyder and a couple of resins from a builder over there. I won't copy those, but I'm trying to see what I can do to get him to send some over to sell on this side of the pond. They are a nice version of the Porsche 550 Spyder and a McLaren GTR Coupe. The McLaren is awesome with very delicate window posts and vent details. I'll post some pics as soon as I can deck this out. I'm thinking orange and black 2-tone.

-Paul


----------



## slotnewbie69

grungerockjeepe said:


> I started this work in progress a while back, inspired by this very thread. It started out as a solid orange superbird now its a sorta roadrunner/sorta charger. Cant find the hotwheels RR to try that grille trick with, but I did get all creative like and hacked up a 'MB 67 cougar grille, which is mocked up by sticking it in with some handi-tak. Looks a little like a '69 charger piece but just a LITTLE different. This one's got the primered rat rod look, Im debating whether to get enough avocado or similar puke green sprayed in certain areas as the 'original' paint.
> 
> The chassis is an HP-2 with my braided pickups conversion, stock green wire mabuchi motor. Rear tires are the real soft sticky AW tires from the front/rear big wheel chassis. This thing is stupid fast--those little weak HP-2 traction mags can only hope to hang on for dear life in the curves...in other words, its FUN!


could ya give a step by step on the braid conversion?i am curious so i can run my ho on 1/43 carrera track for major drift action!


----------



## plymouth71

NTxSlotCars said:


> I didn't find an extra, but I do have the windshield from the hotwheels donor that looks like its the exact dimensions. Either that or I do have some extra wings and noses.


do you have any of the nose or wings left??? I could really use a few.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I do!! How many do you need?


----------



## plymouth71

3 or 4 of each if ya got em...


----------



## WesJY

hey rich - clean up your PM!! its full and wont accept messages! I wanna PM you asap. 

thanks
wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Done deal, Wes.


----------



## WesJY

check your PM!! 

Wes


----------



## plymouth71

*What's Up Doc???*

Loving the 1:1 project, wish I could do one. I know you've been busy with family and all, but I asked about those noses and wings back in April, it's been nearly 5 months, and the only reply I received was "Sorry, what's your address, I'll get them out asap", but you've never answered any more of my emails or PM's. This is really disapointing


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Yes, the 1:1 has been a win:win. The truth behind that car is that I've sold off a couple of cars to pay the Doc and Hospital, and I need something to drive outside of work, but I refuse to buy another car. I'm just tryin to get some paint on it so I can get it inspected and drivable before winter. Back in April, I was closing my shop and moving part of it to a new location, and the other home to cram into my garage. I was working on a portable track, but even with the cooler temps, I can't stand to be in my garage with all my left over shop stuff jammed in there. Half my slot car stuff is buried back there somewhere. Anyone wonder where Sparky's been? We are on our 9 months now so the TM could pop any minute. (I've been jumping at loud noises) It's been like pulling teeth to make the time to paint the car and even post up here a bit. Sorry about not sending those out yet. I've been dropping the ball all over the place lately, and from what I hear, it's only the beginning. I got your address on file now. Did I mention my hard drive crashed on my other computer? PartsPig can tell you about that. Lost all my HobbyTalk addresses, and HO decal stuff. I'll dig that stuff out and send it, I promise.

Sincerely, 
from a McDonalds parking lot,
Rich


----------



## plymouth71

:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

Hey Rich... Grab me a McRib willya?


----------



## ParkRNDL

Seriously? they still sell the McRib? dang. haven't had one of them in FOREVER... 

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Only thing I order from here is the new fruit smoothies. Ever seen Food Inc?
I just come here for the internet. Still gotta get mine hooked back up.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Bumpin this thread for reference.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

This was a fun thread. I still have that Hooters car Zilla!!!


----------



## plymouth71

I still haven't finished this one...


----------



## 60chevyjim

looks cool , I like the VW bus too !!


----------



## gonegonzo

Rich ,

You have a PM 

Gonzo


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Cool stuff...


----------

